# Here's what the ED office told me about my Volcano disruption



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

I can't get to Munich tomorrow for my ED so I called the ED office in NJ. Bottom line they said that almost everyone is impacted and that I really didn't need to call, that the Welt will just hold on to my car for whenever I get to Munich. I asked if I needed to get a new delivery appointment and they said 'no, just go to the Welt, and you'll be able to get your car without an appointment'.

In case that's helpful to anyone else...


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

That answers it, they wouldn't ship to you.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

mason said:


> That answers it, they wouldn't ship to you.


No, you're incorrect. I WANT to do the ED and get the M3 onto the Nurburgring. I told them I was going to make it out there come hell (volcano) or high water. If someone else called and said I can't go I'm pretty sure they'd ship it. On my last ED when my plane made an emergency landing they offered to ship it, but again I wanted to drive it on the Autobahn so I stuck with the trip and picked it up 5 days after my scheduled date.


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

Thats good news, so we can just show up? 

If they ship it to us cos we can't make it, do we still get our ED price?


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Ucla95 said:


> No, you're incorrect. I WANT to do the ED and get the M3 onto the Nurburgring. I told them I was going to make it out there come hell (volcano) or high water. If someone else called and said I can't go I'm pretty sure they'd ship it. On my last ED when my plane made an emergency landing they offered to ship it, but again I wanted to drive it on the Autobahn so I stuck with the trip and picked it up 5 days after my scheduled date.


Stick with it. A Euro Delivery with an M3, on the Nurburgring no less, is worth trying to wait for. :thumbup:

Who knows, the ash may pay you back a little with some unforgettable sunsets.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

adc said:


> Stick with it. A Euro Delivery with an M3, on the Nurburgring no less, is worth trying to wait for.


M3 on the 'Ring is a bucket-list item for me, no way would I pass this up!


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Yay-Z said:


> Thats good news, so we can just show up?
> 
> If they ship it to us cos we can't make it, do we still get our ED price?


Yes and yes is my understanding.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Ucla95 said:


> M3 on the 'Ring is a bucket-list item for me, no way would I pass this up!


Now that I've ticked that box, my next items are perhaps the upcoming M1 on the Ring and the BMW Ring school - a golden opportunity to do both at the same time?


----------



## starkraven (Mar 19, 2010)

Ucla95 said:


> M3 on the 'Ring is a bucket-list item for me, no way would I pass this up!


How seriously are you going to taking the break-in suggestions on the M3? Are you going to try to put something close to 1200 miles on it before you go crazy with it?


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

starkraven said:


> How seriously are you going to taking the break-in suggestions on the M3? Are you going to try to put something close to 1200 miles on it before you go crazy with it?


Very seriously. I won't be hitting the track until after I get the 1200 mile M-Service done.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

For those that really want to go to Munich and the volcano keeps belching, book a Transatlantic cruise and then a train to Munich. There are almost always a few last minute cabins on most cruises often at highly discounted prices.


----------



## FrankAZ (Feb 19, 2009)

Soooo... you are going to blast an M3 around in an atmosphere considered toxic to a jet engine. Let's hope the ash has settled by the time your engine takes its first breath.

Yeah, yeah. I know.

Frank.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

I just deleted myself off the ED calendar. Between my work schedule and this cloud lasting another week I'm probably looking at Memorial Day...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Ucla95 said:


> I just deleted myself off the ED calendar. Between my work schedule and this cloud lasting another week I'm probably looking at Memorial Day...


Ja, this is going to kill my accounting system on the calendar.

I hope you make it soon!


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

rmorin49 said:


> For those that really want to go to Munich and the volcano keeps belching, book a Transatlantic cruise and then a train to Munich. There are almost always a few last minute cabins on most cruises often at highly discounted prices.


 That is a good option, but it takes a week to get there! You'd have to be really dedicated to your ED trip to go down that route.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd want to drive the bahn too. Get there after the dust settles would be my plan.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Having recent experience with volcanic ash (Mt. Redoubt last year), *do not* use the windshield wipers if there is slightest chance of ash, you will ruin the windshield in short order. Same with rubbing the paint. 
These links have some electron microscope images of ash. http://www.avo.alaska.edu/images/browse.php?&page=26 http://www.avo.alaska.edu/images/browse.php?&page=29http://www.avo.alaska.edu/images/browse.php?&page=33
You can see how it will tear things up.

Yes I did get ashed, being the FNG I got sent out in a fullface respirator during an ash fall to check the turbine airfilters


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Ucla95 said:


> I just deleted myself off the ED calendar. Between my work schedule and this cloud lasting another week I'm probably looking at Memorial Day...


Uh.......

_In Iceland, torrents of water have carried away chunks of ice the size of small houses. More floods from melting waters are expected as long as the volcano keeps erupting - and in 1821, the same volcano managed to *erupt for more than a year.*_

Yikes! Are you sh.tting me??


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

rmorin49 said:


> For those that really want to go to Munich and the volcano keeps belching, book a Transatlantic cruise and then a train to Munich. There are almost always a few last minute cabins on most cruises often at highly discounted prices.


I wish I was lucky enough (especially at the last minute) to get the extra 2 weeks of time off of work to sail there and back to pick up my car. Might actually be a great time if you planned it ahead intentionally that way though.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's an article from Spiegel
http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/0,1518,689601,00.html


> Eyjafjallajökull Awakes
> How an Icelandic Volcano Shut Down Europe's Airspace





> "It's as if it's jinxed," says Helmut Malewski, who is tracking the ash cloud at Germany's National Meteorological Service's central forecasting office. "The wind blew from the east all winter. But just now, when the volcano goes active, it blows from the northwest." Dryness was another factor. "One strong rainstorm over the North Sea would have washed out the ash and helped us dramatically," Malewski says.





> But all that could change if Eyjafjallajökull awakens its larger brothers. The Katla volcano, barely 25 kilometers to the east, has enormously higher explosive power. It also has a rather nasty habit of erupting shortly after Eyjafjallajökull. The last major eruption of Eyjafjallajökull lasted for two years, ending in 1823 when Katla erupted like a massive cannon.:yikes:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

chrischeung said:


> If I knew it sicked, why would I sign it 5 sseparate times in the last 10 years? It has nothing to do with me BMW Fan (agreed) - I'd do the same with Audi, Volvo, Porsche, Benz who also have wonderful customer service.


 Probably didn't read it like most people or blind faith in BMW. Seriously, you don't feel you are being strong armed with that contract? What would it hurt for BMW to actually reflect their true business practices in the contract? Soften it a little with stuff like...'If for some unforseen reason your car isn't ready we will do our best to accommodate your vacation with a loaner vehicle.' Can't agree on pricing one month before pickup...you gotta be kidding me. I really don't think they are going to change it, but give me a break. Let me guess, you're an attorney? No wait, you can't be...too many typos in your post.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

TGray5 said:


> Probably didn't read it like most people or blind faith in BMW. Seriously, you don't feel you are being strong armed with that contract? What would it hurt for BMW to actually reflect their true business practices in the contract? Soften it a little with stuff like...'If for some unforseen reason your car isn't ready we will do our best to accommodate your vacation with a loaner vehicle.' Can't agree on pricing one month before pickup...you gotta be kidding me. I really don't think they are going to change it, but give me a break. Let me guess, you're an attorney? No wait, you can't be...too many typos in your post.


Again - why don't you call BMWED and make those suggestions? No, I'm not an attorney. It's obvious you know much more, so it's pretty selfish to not share the wealth with those that can improve things for all.

We freely post things here that others may take - as advice. I truly think this is helpful. If I had something that I think would make the ED program better, that I think BMWED had not considered - I'd call them, rather than post it here. Don't feel comfortable working directly with BMWED? Call BMWCCA and have them help. Isn't that more productive? As an example, look at PHARDING - made BMWFS change their stance on residuals for ED leases.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

TGray5 said:


> 'If for some unforseen reason your car isn't ready we will do our best to accommodate your vacation with a loaner vehicle.'


BMW will not do that. If your vacation plans end in Paris, they will not lend you a car. Loaners need to be returned to Munich.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

TGray5 said:


> Probably didn't read it like most people or blind faith in BMW. Seriously, you don't feel you are being strong armed with that contract? What would it hurt for BMW to actually reflect their true business practices in the contract? Soften it a little with stuff like...'If for some unforseen reason your car isn't ready we will do our best to accommodate your vacation with a loaner vehicle.' Can't agree on pricing one month before pickup...you gotta be kidding me. I really don't think they are going to change it, but give me a break. Let me guess, you're an attorney? No wait, you can't be...too many typos in your post.


Dude, just don't buy the car then.


----------

